# Imperial Renegades



## The Lions Sword (May 16, 2008)

These were painted about 2 months ago for a 40k skirmish game. The skirmish game was created by local gaming group and has been in development for almost 2 years, and is loosely based off of Mordheim and Necromunda. As I was the lead designer on the Renegades, I had to have a squad to match!!! So without further ado here they are!!

Imperial Renegades









Officers









Dozer









Boreas, my _Lad's Got Talent!_ Officer. He ended doing a LOT of damage with his Hellgun and Tactican skill.









Elias, my coms officer (Enforcer)









Rio, my Mutant close combat specialist. On the charge due to Frenzy he ended up having 7 close combat attacks









Tank, my gunslinger Mutant. He ended that campaign with two hellpistols, effectively shooting two targets with 4 shots each with a BS6









Last is Apostate Preacher Xaphan, who swayed many an unwary IG to his side









Boomer and Toaster, my two heavy weapon specialists. They both ended up having flame throwers at the end due to the high cost of a Mortar and ammo.









Last for the recruits is mostly Militiamen in there. I originally purchased 3 Workers but two ended up dieing. My last worker lived through the entire campaign, and was a force to be reckoned with! Actually he was a pretty good meat shield at times, and walked behind Rio and killed anyone he found laying on the ground.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work all round. I'm a big fan of the FW renegades. Well done.


----------



## m.leboss (Aug 23, 2009)

nice job! I like them all but you should maybe redo the names


----------



## The Lions Sword (May 16, 2008)

Haha ya the names are pretty cheesy aren't they? DoZer must stay because well.....he's my alter ego (don't we all have one of those!) The rest came about purely as a joke. Many of the guys that have tested this game have some pretty comical character names. 

The IG player has two sgts by the name of Salt and Pepper. His Lt (who has modified Necron legs) is named Lt. Dan (of Forest Gump fame). The Ork player has a Sneaky Boss by the name of Wher Iz' Im'.

Thank you all for the comments. The forgeworld renegades are truly great models and it was a blast to paint them.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

forgeworld renegades, are BOMM , i want2 convert some into my guard army, but then just 4 the parts


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I Like them. Other than Dozer the other officers just look like Basic troops, think you could have done alot more to the models.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Why do these guys remind me of GI Joe so much. Oh yeah the blue fatigues with red armour, and Xaphan being one of the characters from the tv show. Great work here.


----------

